# Borrowing a Cup of Sugar



## chrissy (Sep 15, 2016)

*Borrowing a Cup of Sugar*
by Chrissy​


I was in my senior year at university, staying at home because it was simply sensible thing to do so long as I could keep rent low (or, non-existent) and the school was a half hour drive away (an hour or so by bus). I didn't mind -- not least because of the folks who lived next door. Well, one of them. I didn't even know her name, but I had had a secret crush on the wife of the fairly standard, young family unit that moved in next door to us about four years ago.

She was maybe 5 foot 8, and kept her hair in a golden ponytail at nearly all times. Over the four year I noticed her here and there, she has slowly succumbed to the lifestyle of a suburban soccer mom. I would guess she wasn't actually that far away from my age, me being 22 and her around 30. She started her family early compared to most people these days, I guess. 

It was April, and I was feeling a lot of stress about the end of year exams and finals, on a Friday in the dead of afternoon. I was working with teammates on a fairly substantial end of year project. Then, the worst possible thing happened: the Internet crapped out. I needed to work and finish the project in about three hours, and there was no time to waste. The nearest Starbucks was at least an hour away, as of course the car was out for the day. I reset the router, and my computer, waiting to no avail. I noticed that there were of course other wifi signals available from the neighbours... the neighbours. The neighbour.

What did I have to lose, I thought. I walked over to her house. My heart started pounding. It was just for the wifi, I thought. Sure, you had never really seen her up close before. That's ok. It'll be fine. Focus on the project.



Finally, I rang the doorbell. No response. I rang it again. I heard footsteps coming down the stairs, and finally the door creaked open.

"Hello?" She stood there, leaning slightly, a vision I was utterly unprepared for. Her cheeks rested with a healthy glow, her trademark pony tail done up, she was a vision of suburban suppleness, the kind of decadence that usually seeps into women about ten years her senior. She wore stretchy shorts that clearly held in a fair amount of accumulated surplus from years of Starbucks frappucinos and afternoons on the couch; her top was conscipuously cut just a little too short and one could see a smidge of her torso, little rolls bunched up around her sides as she leaned in. 

"I.. uh" I stammered.

"Yes?" She said, a little impatient but smiling.

"Sorry, I live next door -"

"Oh yeah, I see you around a lot. I'm Stephanie. It's nice to actually meet you!" She outstretched a supple, domestic hand.

"Thanks, um... so my wifi isn't working and I'm finishing a school project that's due in a few hours," I said, matter of factly.

"Oh, I take it you're in university?"

"Yeah, um, computer science."

"Well you don't look like a nerd!" Stephanie said, suddenly realizing it was a bit of an awkward thing to say.

"Um, thanks," I said, regaining some composure. "So I was wondering if I could use the wifi here for a little bit, just once; I can reach it from home and you could change the password after, I guess. I'd be really grateful."

"Oh, no, no... I mean yes, use our wifi, but have a seat," Stephanie said. "It gets lonely here sometimes. Don't mind me, I'll be upstairs. Can I get you some coffee?" She ws surprisingly friendly.

"Um, sure," I agreed easily.

I went in and set up my laptop on the couch in the living room. As Stephanie turned and walked down the living room, it was hard to control the little urge I felt in my pants looking at her fairly large, taut behind present its alluring sway. I got the impression, judging from the way her shorts stretched, that her gain had been rather swift and met with denial. 

Stephanie came back in with a couple of drinks. "I hope you don't mind if I hang out here for a minute," she apologized, getting onto the other couch in the room. She lifted her legs up and set both feet under her bottom, adjusting her torso and leaning towards the side table where she put down her coffee. 

"Well, it's your house," I said.

"That's not what hubby says," Stephanie said. I didn't know how to reply to that.



So there I was, in some kind of dream scenario, caught between looking up at the woman of my dreams and down at the take-home project which my career practically depended on. Several minutes passed and Stephanie stayed where she was, occasionally looking at her phone, and I occasionally felt her eyes on me.



Eventually, Stephanie asked me something that made my heart skip a little. "So, I don't want to be intrusive, but could I, like, watch what you're doing?" she asked sweetly. "I'm just curious. I want to cheer you on."

Not able to think too much about it, I simply said sure. She slowly got up and sat next to me. I could almost feel her breathing, and see her bulges and curves straining against her shorts with each breath. I started to get very hard, and I adjusted my posture a little to try to hide it.

"That looks really interesting," Stephanie said. "But... don't you need a little break?" I turned and faced her.

"You seem a little hot and bothered from all that typing," Stephanie said, grabbing my hard on inside my jeans. That was it. 

"You know, my husband doesn't pay attention to me like he used to. He says I've gotten kind of... chubby..."

Finally, I decided to go all in. "If this is chubby, then give me chubby any time," I said. 

"Oooh... feisty little cub."

"You're not that much older than me."

"Mmmm.... I guess so, but I have more experience... you actually like... bigger girls?"

I went for Stephanie's button on her shorts, carefully setting the laptop aside. I could still do this with a little break, I thought. 

"Careful, there's a lot in there," Stephanie cautioned. I finally loosened the button and Stephanie's pudge immediately relented, spilling out a bit. I slowly undid the zipper, watching her extremely soft flab pout out, topped by her navel. 

"You like this?" Stephanie laughed a little. "No one's seen me like this in a long time."

"No?"

"No , I have to do the corset thing. It's nice to feel... completely appreciated." Stephanie got up, shedding the shorts completely, and took off her top. She had C cups, I gathered, but these are greatly overshadowed by her impressively large, disproportionate belly, which rested a few inches above her panties. She instinctively sucked it in, and I could see how she pulled the mirage off day by day. Most people would think Stephanie was a fairly average woman, with perhaps a few extra pounds. But I knew better. 

"Yeah, it all goes here. I take advantage of it eating out, haha. Usually no ones thinks much of it and I can conceal pretty well. But I guess the bedroom is another matter."

"No one's coming?" I was nervous.

"Not for a few hours, going by the past few years."

I stepped up to her, worshipping all of her curves and embracing her. She went to my ear and whispered something I would never forget.

"Well," she deliberately pressed her belly into me, "next time you need some wifey or a cup of sugar... don't hesitate."



So began the greatest run of infidelity of my young life.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 15, 2016)

As a new graduate with little to do besides the requisite job searching, that summer with Stephanie was the best part of my life, I reasonably thought. I ended up seeing her every two weeks or so. It was dangerous to leave any trace of electronic communication, so we went by a certain system: if it was the afternoon, the cars were gone, and she was in the front yard watering the flowers with her high-waisted shorts on, it was time. 

It turned out she didn't even have kids -- her husband was in IT and decided to "get the house early, thanks to the bubble." 



Stephanie slowly began to the pounds she had already amassed over the past few years, no doubt emboldened by someone who worships her every curve. It wasn't necessarily obvious, but I could tell -- a bit of extra strain around the button of her shorts here, a more rounded, plumper upper arm there. 

She told me she used to be a tour guide at the local brewery. "I might still have the outfit around, somewhere," she said, "but oh god, I don't know if that would look good." She smiled in full knowledge that I was already in the process of visualizing it.



By September, Stephanie had some bad news. They were selling the house, downsizing as they decided they didn't actually want children any time soon. "I think part of it is he's afraid I'm going to get really fat," she stated rather bluntly. 

"But what if I don't ***ing care? What if I get fat anyway?"

"That would be fine," I said.

"Haha... I still want my marriage though," she said, suddenly looking a bit sad. 

"I think the sale is a sign."

I paused, knowing full well what she meant.

"Okay," I said. And that was that.



-----



The only time I saw Stephanie after that was some six months later, at the mall. I was working on job applications and some freelancing at the Starbucks when I saw her get in line. She looked considerably skinnier, wearing a simple red sleevesless top and jeans, but one could still detect small lovehandles belieing her overall look. 



She looked at me, smiling, and I was about to say something when I saw her husband follow up behind her. He was a completely average guy, mid 30s, average build, shorter hair. I felt a strange mix of guilt and embarassment welling up inside me. I decided to focus completely on my work, not daring to peek at the couple.

Finally, as they left, Stephanie looked at back and give me this kind of weird, intent stare. I didn't know what to think.





----



Feeling somewhat defeated, I was never able to meet anyone quite like Stephanie in the two years that has transpired since that day at Starbucks. I hadn't seen Stephanie either, wondering what had happened, or how she was. My fetish had developed hungrily since that time, and I was left feeling exasperated. 

Finally, I got something no one this day and age expects to get. A letter.



"The Fox. 8pm Thursday. xo, Stephanie," was all it read.

"p.s... you wouldn't believe how curvy I have gotten... for me... and for you."


----------



## chrissy (Sep 15, 2016)

I knew the Fox was sort of a fanicer place, and I had a blazer laying around from when I wanted to feel slightly more dressy for interviews and parties, so I threw that on and went out.

I rode the bus, wondering what lay ahead. Curvier? I hasn't seen Stephanie in fully two years. 

I entered the bar, at 24 still feeling fully a little young and insecure, despite my education and beginning career. I looked around and saw Stephanie chatting with the bar tender near the end of the bar, wearing a little sports jacket and skirt. 

On first glance, she actually didn't seem all that different, but I could see that the arms of the jacket were quite full and stiff, and her belly was entirely hidden from view.

"Hey, have a seat," she said in her typical, sweetly high-pitched voice. "Don't be shy. Lemme get you a beer."



Closer and now beside her, I could see Stephanie's cheeks were a little fuller, but not even close to what you'd describe as chubby. I did see that her bottom skirt reached right across and slightly over the seat, her thighs tightly closed together. I could also see her shirt, looser at the top and proud D-cup decolletage on display, was quite snugly wrapped around her midsection, which swelled slightly with every breath. Even though the shirt was black, I could also see what looked to be some heavy duty control wear on. Overall, at a glance, still, no one would accuse Stephanie of being anything other than an average-sized woman. But she hinted at the largesse she was packing. 

A couple of beers later, she motioned me to the hotel lobby that the Fox was attached to.

"What?" I said, incredulous.

"We got a room," Stephanie intoned in a low voice. "Come hither."



Walking, it became more clear that Stephanie's belly stuck out a fair bit, competing for attention with her ches,t hidden only by her black top and sports vest. We went up, down the hallway, and unlocked the door, and before I could even get a good survey of my surroundings she pouced on me.



"You, boy, you did this to me," Stephanie said with a mix of anger and sultriness, ripping off her jacket. It turned out that her shirt was backless and sleeveless; soft, pudgy arms ascaped the confines of her sleeves and her back displayed a range of little folds and creases suggesting tension in the front.

"I tried, but I just couldn't get rid of this belly. Aren't I a little pig?" She was aggressive, and I grasped to no avail at her soft, tight guarded belly.



"Mmmm, I guess that's a problem eh," she cooed.

"Let me get into something I think you'd like," she said sweetly, leaving for the bedroom. "Don't peek."



Five agonizing, throbbing minutes, minutes, Stephanie yelled "ready" from the bedroom. I entered.



Stephanie wore her tour guide beer distillery shirt from about a decade before. Every inch of the fabric blung on for dear life as Stephanie's belly protruded past her D-cup tits, a big deep navel making itself clearly known against the cotten. Stephanie's lovehandles burst out of her little size 8 jeans, almost comedically proportioned were I not so caught up in the searing heat of the moment. 

"It all goes to the belly," Stephanie said, smirking. "Come get it."



I obliged, gently lifting up her shirt and feeling the plush chub of Stephanie's thick lower abodomen wash over my fingers and hands. 



"Oh *** that feels good," Stephanie yelped as I took a solid, easy grip of her juicy belly and gave her a firm but loving shake, watching as the ripples undulated across her body. 



"I've been saving this for you, boy," Stephanie sighed. "So many lattes in the morning kind of add up. Tending to my growing mound while I'm in the drive through every morning. *** my husband, I want to grow my thick lucsious haunches and quivering, deceptive belly... just for you. I want to get fatter and fatter for you, until I can't ***ing hide it anymore." I undid her pants and found her wet pussy, fingers and feeling her chub wrap around my arm as I did so, whispering sweet nothings into her ear as she clenched her teeth in a built up anticipation that must have spanned years.

"Uggggggh!" Stephanie screamed, panting afterward, instinctively sucking and scrunching in her ponderous gut relative to her smaller frame.



She looked at me with the same hungry she gave me at the Starbucks, and I knew then that this unholy marriage of younger and just slightly older was in fact only beginning.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 15, 2016)

We lay in bed the following morning feeling blissful.



"We can't do this all the time," Stephanie immediately cautioned. "Hubby's out on a trip.... maybe next time he does that. He's pretty good at keeping me on a short leash."

"I understand," I said, not knowing how else to proceed. We went our separate ways, leaving one at a time in an abundance of caution. I couldn't even get her number.



An entire year passed, and eventually I forgot about the whole thing, as there was no other way forward. You can't wait on hope forever. I was moonlighting on the side as a developer and had decided to attend a conference in Portland, mostly for fun but partly because the tax writeoff made it worthwhile enough. In the line up to the keynote, I saw a few of the guest speakers, and I did a double take. It was Stephanie's husband. Was she here this time?

I decided to go to her husband's session. Just in case. What was more of a learning opportunity just shifted rather heavily in the direction of socializing.

I sat at the back of the room and waited, trying to look cool, checking my phone. Minutes passed. Finally, a large-ish figure emerged in the doorway. While before you might reasonably think Stephanie was an average sized woman, her current form belied several inescapable hints about her growing body. A belt around her torso gave particular form to her 38F-cup breasts -- big, proud, up two full sizes -- fully covered by a stretchy, black cotton material. Beneath her belt, her shirt smoothly billowed out about as far as her chest, covering well past her hips. Her jeans, thighs permanently touching, were dark and also looked rather elastic. As she sat down near the front of the room, I noticed her pillowy arms resting almost uncomfortably on her sides. She retained most of her facial features, albeit her cheeks were noticeably, if subtly, heavier. She was, at a glance, on the whole, at least very chubby, possibly having a hard time preventing from getting even fatter in the intervening period lest her husband be completely spurned by Stephanie's mounting adiposity. She saw me for a tiny split second and I saw her immediately close her eyes and -- I'm not sure -- smirk for just a moment. 



As we filed out of the room, I noticed Stephanie drop a tiny note beneath her chair in the shuffle. As surreptitiously as I could, I moved up and grabbed it. It read:

"Well hello again. I'm on the leash. : (... But you could watch me swim at 7. This hotel. Could be a bikini, who knows? ; )"


----------



## chrissy (Sep 15, 2016)

I sat on a chair near the far side of the pool with a book in my swim trunks, at about 6:45, alone. A woman came in, but it wasn't Stephanie. She had shoulder length brown hair and looked to be around 30, slightly younger than Stephanie at this point, and was very curvy. She was wearing the very same beer brewery shirt Stephanie had. Coincidence? I watched as the shirt clung to every inch of her frame as she stepped towards the pool; she had about a 38D chest and was clearly sucking it in, perhaps from a recent weight gain. She started treading water in the pool, not taking the shirt off, clearly not planning on my being there.

At 7, Stephanie and her husband came in. My heart was racing. I mustn't give myself away or stare, I thought. I kept my book firmly front and center and indulged in the occasional glance instead. 

"Hey Ally," Stephanie said. Friends, I guessed. "Nice seeing you here!" Stephanie also wore a shirt over her bikini and it was still rather difficult to see just how much she had gained in her belly. She got in, and her husband got into the hot tub.

"Getting some exercise?" Stephanie asked Ally.

"Haha, um, yeah I definitely feel like I could use it lately," Ally condeded. "Thanks for letting my borrow your shirt." I felt a rise in my trunks and tried to position it discreetly.

"Well it certainly wouldn't work for me anymore." Both girls giggled.

The conversation turned to more drab things like TV and their husbands' careers. Eventually, Ally got out. I could see the dampened, near-see-through shirt cling to every single curve on her body; her belly jiggled as she walked and I could see a deep indent where her belly button was. 

"You know what?" Stephanie shouted across the room to Ally.

"What?"

"Screw these shirts, it's so uncomfortable."

"Um, you do realize there's someone here?" Ally protested. I grew rock hard.

"Who cares?"

"I guess so." Ally moved to peel her shirt off, and I could see her glistening, slightly tanned belly hanging over her red bikini. It looked mildly out of place compared to the rest of her body. A recent development.

"Alright, your turn" Ally teased.

Stephanie laboriously stepped out of the pool, and now I could see her belly as her damp shirt clung to it stubbornly. My God, Stephanie had gotten huge. Her belly stuck out as far as her 38 F cups, shiny and rippling as she stretched to take off the top. She instinctively still sucked it in, but it was crystal clear that she was well past the days of hiding her gut. Her husband, totally nonplussed, fried off and left the room, almost disowning the marvelous spectacle I had been born witness to.

A few minutes later after it was clear he had left, Ally suddenly turned to me and said, "are you hard?"

I just about jumped out of my skin. What the hell?



"Um, I..." 



Ally giggled. "It's ok. Stephanie's told me a lot about you. It's nice to know someone who can appreciate what it's like to fail to keep the pounds off. I imagine it's hard to keep your composure after watching that little show for the past hour or so. Did you want to touch my belly? Don't worry, I'm the appetizer. Steph's the dessert. God knows I've ordered it enough thanks to her."


----------



## chrissy (Sep 15, 2016)

"So what room at you staying at tonight?" Ally queried, cooly. 

"... 202," I replied. 

"Well it might be hard for us to pull away from our hubbies, but maybe we can figure something out..." Ally bit her lower lip took as step forward, and her belly jiggled in kind.

"I uh... that would be wonderful."

"Thought you might say that."

Just then, we could hear footsteps nearby. Stephanie and Ally jumped back into the pool, causing quite a splash. Their husbands came in.

"You girls having fun?" said what must have been Ally's husband. 

"It's nice to get some swimming in," Stephanie shouted across the room.

"Okay, well we're heading out to the bar in a minute so if you could finish up," said Stephanie's husband, and they left again.



Ally got out of the pool again and hung her legs over the edge, sitting slightly hunched over, her belly an impressively thick package complemented by her shining wet cleavage. I motioned to get off the chair, but Ally stopped me.

"Hahaha, no... you can only look for now. Too dangerous." She got up and toweled herself off, and I lusted after every stretch and pull of her luscious abdomen. When Stephanie did the same, I almost couldn't control myself, and she gave me this intent look the whole time, smirking, a couple of times idly pinching her ample belly fat, which was at least double Ally's.

They left, posteriors swaying, cellulite forming.

Unfortunately, nothing happened in 202 out of the ordinary that evening. I suppose it was just too difficult to manage something. I did get another note though, slipped under the door.



"See you at next year's conference, I hope... Ally + Steph xo"



------



I kept the note and thought about why they'd even do such a thing. I guess in a way I was some vindication for the idea that they could eat whatever they wanted. In another sense, there must be some sense of sexual gratification they're not getting from their husbands so much (or worse). Whatever the case, I found myself caught between sheer bliss and frustration.

Eventually, next year's conference became this year's conference and I found myself in the same keynote room. The difference was that I had eked out some success for myself (ok, a big success). In fact, I had bought the house next door to my parents' as a comapny base as well as my own living quarters. In a way, it was where it all started. And I had a product launch queued up. I was going to invite Stephanie and Ally... and I guess their husbands, although on the face of it their husbands are the more appropriate invitees.... and a host of others. 



I sat closer to the front of the room at the keynote, feeling this confidence. As I was buried in my phone, suddenly a warm perfume sat next to me. It was Ally, wearing a pencil skirt and chemise. She had clearly not been kidding about eating the desserts -- a size 16 beauty with 40 Es to rival Steph. From last year, anyway. 

"Hey mister, looking like things are going well for you this year," Ally leaned in and almost whispered in my ear.

"You could say that. You look great," I said.

"I know."

I let her know about the product launch and the invitation.

"Oh, this is amazing... do you think I could bring one or two other guests?" Ally asked, sweetly. "I think you'd like them."

"Well, sure," I said, slightly reddening.

"You might be wondering where Steph is," Ally said.

"Um, yeah, what's up?"

"Room 207. You might want to see her while the conference is going on...."

"That... that makes sense."



I got up a little before the keynote ended and made my way to the door.



I gave it a slight knock. After some shuffling of feet and a moment to inspect the peephole, the door slowly opened.



"Hey." Stephanie looked positively stunning. My mind boggled as to how she could have put on so much weight in the span of two year, or even the past year, but here we were. Stephanie's 38HH lifted cups served up a bowl of jelly in her constantly wobbling breasts, and her belly had in fact expanded yet again to compete with her vast orbs. If she was sucking it in, which socially would be all the time, she managed to keep her boobs on highlight, but I saw her belly could very easily surge beyond her breasts, permanently hanging a little over the waistband of her jeans, which has to have been a size 22 affair. She was most definiterly not the lithe if puffy housewife I had met; her inner fat woman had fully awoken. This isn't to say she had lost her shape, however -- if anything, everything was simply accentuated, filled out to completion. And she had lost nothing of her charming visage. In fact, if you just saw a headshot you might expect a women of fairly normal size, as ever, but now the rest of Stephanie's body vociferously disagreed. 



"There's a lot to explore this time," Stephanie giggled. "I guess this means you like BBWs?"

"I like you," I corrected, even though she wasn't wrong at all.

"Unbutton me," she said, softly.

I did the honours and zipped down her jeans, revealing handful after handful of her belly. 



"Uhn... I'm afraid I might never get tired of this..." Stephanie cooed as I worked myself down her body.



Suddenly, in the midst of our foreplay, the door met a rapt knock.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 15, 2016)

We froze. In fact, I was terrified. If it was Stephanie's husband, well, he had a key, and he could come in any time, and things would look extremely awkward at best.

The door was knocked again, and Stephanie very quietly buttoned herself up and I inched away to the bathroom, the only enclave not immediately viewable when you enter the room. 

Just as I was able to enter shower the close the curtain, he did in fact come in. I didn't even know his name, even though I met Stephanie when she was 30 and she was now nearly 35. Just stay calm, and breathe through the nose, I thought. That's the best you can do right now.

"Steph, you've gotta come out and see a few sessions."

"I know... I'm just tired."

"Well then maybe you should stop stuffing yourself all the time." He sounded a bit angry.

"... I'll be a couple of minutes."

"Alright."

He turned and entered the bathroom for a quick number one, and it took every muscle in my body to remain calm as I sat in a puddle with the shower curtain shut. A few agonizingly long minutes later, he was gone.

Stephanie entered the washroom.

"You should go," she said, meekly. It was too damn close.

I gave her one more long, impassioned kiss, wrapping my fingers under her shirt and feeling her soft, smooth, large lovehandles. We didn't stop. We couldn't stop.

"Come to my room in half an hour," I said. She did. I left first, surreptitiously, and she followed a considerable period of time later.



"Such a bad boy," Stephanie muttered, as she took her shirt and pants off, revealing a tight brassiere and panties. In fact, the sides of Stephanie's baby blue panties completely disappeared into her sides, and only little triangles on the front and back indicated she wore anything at all. Her midsection hung draped around her with a kind of indulgent elegance.

"I think I've had about all I can take," Stephanie sighed, idly fingering her lower belly roll. "Nope, I just can't hide this anymore. I can just throw some curtains over it. Hubby hates it."

"But I can't give up my morning latte for anything. Not with Ally around to talk about anything and everything... and one fattening drink turns into three. It's quite a predicament, wouldn't you say?" Stephanie traced her fingers across my body, making me completely loose and submissive to her desires.

"But it's not just Ally, boy. No... no one would have little drinking sessions like that every day of the week, except me. It's Ally on Mondays and Wednesdays. As for the others, I'll let you find out."

Stephanie threw me on the bed, towering over me on her knees with her huge, quivering belly, arms, thighs, and tits. 

"So..." Stephanie stared at me, mouth agape, in her trademark, sweetly high pitched voice that stood in stark contrast to her body, 

"Do you wanna taste my Starbucks housewife pussy while I smother you with my gorgeous tummy?"

Did I ever.


----------



## bbwbud (Sep 16, 2016)

My kind of story! Keep up the good work! It's uh, keeping me up....


----------



## chrissy (Sep 16, 2016)

I had thought that bout of morning delight wouldbe the end of my sexual foray at the conference, but I was actually quite mistaken.

I managed to get through the afternoon and evening sessions fairly sober and intact, but I noticed something a bit odd. Ally would attend all the same ones. She wouldn't even do anything unusual -- she was just there.



Late at night, at about 1am, I was feeling restless so I decided to go down to the bar. Ally was there, seemingly waiting for me, like she had this instinct -- that she knew of all the people to come down for a late night old fashioned, it would of course be me. I say an old fashioned because I saw one sitting there, on the bar, next to Ally's seat.

And what a seat. Ally had on a loose but form-revealing strapless top with cut outs on the sides, where her lovehandles poked out with a total innocence only she could pull off. As I sat down, I took in the way Ally's belly sort of melting around her waist in a pool of soft chub. Some girls seem to bloat when they pack it on; Ally was of a unique figure whose measurements became more and more accentuated as she drank with abandon.

"You know it's rude to leave without saying goodbye," Ally said, biting her lower lip. "I promised Stephanie you'd be all hers, but now that I've seen you, well, you know what I do... I I just want to eat you whole." 

"Besides, don't you think Steph is maybe getting a little too fat? Like even for you?"



I had to tread carefully, fearing I would turn off Ally's advance, which I had to admit was most welcome. It was all infidelity anyway, right?


"Well, I mean, maybe." Ally laughed, unsure if she bought it, or if I had meant it, and knowing deep down that I myself was unsure about it all.

"Well clearly I've got you right where I want you, anyway," Ally said, placing a delicate hand with long, smooth fingers on my chest, dragging it down to my groin. 

"Don't you want to see me in a two piece again? Everything's just gotten so much more... curvier," Ally sighed, lapsing in grammar as thoughts clouded her head.

The bartender left to take care of a late night room service order. Ally's eyes lit up mischievously.

"Alright, wanna lift my shirt up? Don't be shy."



I slowly did as instructed and saw the way Ally's belly flowed right over her tightly buttoned size 16 jeans. I tried to unbutton her, but struggled, taking one hand to lift her gut as the other tried to leverage the clasp.



"Haha, having trouble huh? Let's see how long this takes."

A solid thirty seconds later, I finally did it, fearing all the while the damn thing might snap off. I unzipped.



"Oh god, that's better." Ally sighed. "It's kind of hard pretending to be a normal size woman. God, if I didn't have these things," she grabbed her breasts, reaching the nipples and rubbing them slightly, distending her belly further...



Suddenly, we heard the bartender coming back. Ally snapped up into position and did her best to cover her unbuttoned jeans with her flowy shirt, and her cheeks reddened a little.

"Everything ok?" the bartender asked, amusingly.

"We're fine, thank you," I offered, as Ally still seemed to be finding herself again. I could see her belly gently quivering underneath her shirt as she strained mightily to keep it sucked in without the support of her jeans. Her chest, accordingly, moved outwards, her breasts similarly quaking with the sudden movement. I could see keeping up appearances was indeed a lot of work, if you could say that. 



Just when I thought all was under control, Ally threw me a curve ball. Under the bar, she handed me a little controller, and I saw her sneak a vibrator down between her jeans, between the vast sea of flesh that was kept under care of her denim. 

"Excuse me, could I get, like, your most orgasmically tasty drink?" Ally opined, clear to me at this point that she was a little drunk.

As the bartender ducked for some extra ice, Ally quickly positioned herself off the stool for a moment and expertly sucked in and did up her jeans again, clearly used to the very particular motions of that particular ritual. 

I didn't initiate the vibrator for fear of the obvious. After her martini, I brought her outside with a glass of water to try to get her back to her senses.



About fifteen minutes in, she confided in me.



"Ugh, f***, I'm sorry... I just wanted to spice things up a little... unlike my f***ing marriage to Joe Silicon Valley. Seriously, I'm hot, right?"

Ally was insanely hot -- the kind of hot that anyone would recognize. Maybe some guys might say "oh, I'd definitely go with her if she lost a few," but they knew deep down inside that Ally was the perfect woman.



"You're a revelation," I opined.



"Then ditch Stephy and be with me." Ally backed me into an inner corner of the hotel building outside. I motioned in and we started to kiss passionately, and my hands moved all over her sexy, delicious belly, feeling all her indents and ripples between my fingers. 

Then I remember the vibrator, moving to my pocket and keeping it there, and I moved to Ally's left ear, licking it vigorously. 

"Mmmmm" Ally sighed. I initiated the vibrator and Ally yelped a little, then giggled. The whole affair, being outside, was incredibly risky, but the heat of the moment made us forget that.



"You'll keep gaining weight for me," I said, deliberately.

"Yes... yes..." the vibrator grew more intense

"You'll grow out of this bra."

"Yes."

"You'll get so juicy and chubby you just won't be able to hide it anymore. Control garments won't work." I ratched the vibrator up another notch.



"Mmmmf.... yes...."



"You'll grow right out of these jeans" I implored, smacking Ally's already large, size 16 ass stuffed in her jeans.

"Mmmm fuck yes, I'll do it!" Ally started to scream and I put a hand over her mouth to muffle her ecstasy.



A minute of panting later, Ally stared at me, eyes wide, mouth open with the slightest double chin. She held my hands with hers thin fingers escalating into huge, pogo-esque upper arms and cleavage that heaved from our little exercise.



"I... um... f*** me... that was a lot hotter than I thought it could ever be," Ally sighed in disbelief.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 17, 2016)

That day at the conference ended up being a high water (weight?) mark for Stephanie, who must have been implored to keep things under control by her husband. In the six months between the conference and my launch party, she had managed to sqeeze down to size 16 from her previous 22, her chest similarly deflating (relatively) to an F. She didn't seem entirely happy. Ally -- Ally was a different story. 

However, I'm getting ahead of myself. In the intervening months, another interesting development occurred as I worked on sealing the deal on the house with my real estate agent, Alexis, who was also by my estimate in her mid 30s. I met her about half a year back, and I have to admit I chose to work with her because she was very alluring. Hers was a bottom-heavy affair; cream coloured skin filled out a size 14 skirt and met up with perky B's. At 5 foot 5, anything more would show up pretty easily. She would often tease me for spending an inordinate amount of time scoping out the area and being shown all the options. I said I was just taking my time. This was true. The question was, for what? She actually had a rather thin waist, and I had Steph... and Ally... but Alexis' ass teased me, challenged me, as I followed her through all the corridors of the houses we toured. 

Finally, after that Christmas holiday, I saw an opening. As we entered an open house in the west of the city and Alexis took off her coat, I noticed her behind was now sporting a size 16 -- a bit loose, but it was new. I could also see small amount of extra softness around her tummy, exposed for a brief second while she was taking off the winter wear. She immediately caught me checking her out.

"Winter weight," she sighed, brushing me off.

Rather than pester her with no intention of actually closing, I decided to chance things by reopening with Alexis a number of months later. Well, to be honest, buying the house next to my parents' seemed like a good idea, but my startup was fine where we were in the warehouse district. Sometimes I even got myself carried away by letting my love life interfere with my career like that -- although sometimes, this ended up being a good idea. 

I forgot about the real estate stuff for a while, setting the launch date for November of that year at our headquarters in the warehouse district, and carried on with work. 

One day in September, however, I decided to call up Alexis again as I was interested in a condo near work. Sort of.

"You're going to buy this time?" Alexis bluntly sighed on the phone.

"I think so." I said this every time.

"Uhuh. See you at 2pm Saturday at the place." She was sort of half joking, half exasperated at this point, but I was incorrigible.

---

"So what we have here is a one bedroom condo..." Alexis started, listing off the perks and amenities. She looked noticeably chubbier all over. A new reverse bob hairdo exposed her somewhat long neck; this led to smooth, narrow shoulders and breasts that were now likely firmly in C territory. Her size 16 slacks were now quite tight. The highlight, however, was that she had developed a bit of a pot belly, replete with deepened navel and a swelling curve from the edge of her belt (not that she needed one).

"So, what do you think?" Alexis turned around and raised her eyebrows.

"I think you look stunning," I blurted out, entirely by accident.

"Um, excuse me?"

"I -- I'm sorry, that was entirely inappropriate."

"Yeah, it was."

After a tense silence, Alexis made truce.

"Um, I think you might have to find another agent. I -- call me later." Alexis walked out slowly, ass swaying behind her.

--



Two months later, I did. It was a week away from the launch event.

"Hello?" She answered nicely; I was almost afraid to reveal it was me.

"I'm ready to buy." There was no other answer.

"OK. You're gonna behave? You know I only tolerate this because a condo is a nice sale."

"Yeah, no problem. I just want to have one more look before I bit the bullet."

".... Fine. 2pm later today." Click.



It was just about deja vu. Alexis wore a buttoned up suit jacket and slacks. Unusually, I could see a sliver of her lower back poking through between them, and I felt an instant rise. I repositioned myself behind her.

"Okay, let's show you the bedroom again," Alexis said, and we ventured in.



Alexis unbuttoned and took of her suit jacket. Underneath was a very tight, light blue, translucent tshirt. I could see Alexis' black brassiere underneath, cradling her growing tits. And most significantly, I could see about as clear as day that Alexis was now in possession of a bona fide pot belly -- a far, far cry from the board I met her as. In fact, she looked totally relaxed, and her tummy stuck out in one smooth curve that apexed around as far as her chest, and her belly button looked as deep and inviting as ever.



"Alright, you got me," Alexis said, walking up to me and looking up at me. "I could feel your eyes on my not-so-petite ass all those times. It's no secret that my metabolism bottomed out this year and now I've got this..." she grabbed her belly, "this pot. But you know what? Have you ever seen Pulp Fiction?"

I knew that scene too, too well. I nodded.

"Mhm, now I have a little pot. I think you're into it. Am I right?"

"Yes."

"Ok, good. My husband sure isn't. But he doesn't understand how hard I work just to maintain this," Alexis said, moving in for a kiss. I relented and went in, grabbing her bulbous rear.



"Well... let me know anytime you might want a viewing," Alexis smiled a smile I could only best describe as a mix of fatalism and sexual taboo.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 17, 2016)

Naturally, I invited Alexis to the party, who hesitated for a moment then agreed. 



A week later, we finally held the product launch soiree at my company. A few industry who's who in tech were invited, and they brought their significant others in tow -- among them, Stephanie and Ally, and Alexis came too, although her husband was in education.

With the exception of Alexis, we had to mutually agree that we were "meeting" each other for the first time. They all wore sleeveless dresses: Alexis in black, Steph in red, Ally in a deep royal blue. As I had mentioned, Stephanie's weight had come under recent control, and she squeezed herself into a 16 fairly well. Ally, however, had taken my advice to heart, it seemed, and could barely fit into her size 20, neckline plunging into two shimmering mini-watermelons of chest, and a very obvious pair of spanx keepings things in care.

What I hadn't realized is that Alexis knew Ally, but hadn't kept in touch.

"Ally!" Alexis yelled, seeing her figure that had become so large, yet still recognizable in gait and demanor, and visage.

Ally turned around and her eyes widened.

"Hey!"

"Wow, fancy seeing you here. You look... great!" Alexis eye balled Ally, whose bulges and curves could only and undeniably be called fat.

"Thank you.... um, I guess I put on a few pounds since high school, but who doesn't right?"

"No, for sure... the ol' metabolism hasn't working so well for me lately, either," Alexis said, touching her stomach a little.

"So where have ytou been these past... oh my god... maybe fifteen years since we last saw each other?"

"Haha, yeah, right? Well I got into real estate... in fact I've been apartment hunting for this guy," Alexis gestured towards me.

"Oh really? Cool. Did you manage to snag anything yet?"

"No," Alexis conceded, looking at my with a bit of an eyeroll. "We're working on it. So what's new for you these days?"

"Well I've been doing the wife thing, doing some blogging... avoiding kids so far, but you can only put it off so long I guess."

"Or forever." Both girls laughed.



"Oh, that's right... I want to introduce you to my friend," Ally looked at me. "Let me go get her."

My colleague Matt came up, craft beer in hand. "So uh, spending enough time with the ladies? Pretty sure they're all married, you know."

I laughed it off.

"Seriously, we gotta network. Come on." He slapped me on the back. I obliged. Business is business.



A couple of hours later, I headed back to Ally, who was talking with Steph.

"Oh hey," Ally said. "Right, my --- our -- friend. I wanted you to meet Amanda. I don't want to be presumptuous, but I think she could make a good fit here at reception."

"Hey." Amanda stretched out a hand. She was fairly tall, with red hair -- dyed, I think -- down to her neck. She was a fairly average size for her height, but her larger boobs definitely stood out in her black dress. It was hard to make out much else. Her arms were of an average size, perhaps formerly muscular but recently softened. 

"Nice to meet you," I said. "Um, sure. Just send a resume -- it's all on our website."

"I've heard good things," Amanda said sweetly, and left. Having been introduced by Ally, who the hell knows what that could have meant.

"Well, that was quick," I said, expecting a little more small talk.

"I think she's just a bit nervous," Ally offered.

"So... what did you tell her about me?"

Ally shook her head and closed her eyes. "Less than I want to. Don't worry about it."

Steph, feeling a bit quizzical about it, looked at Ally. "Anything you're not telling me?"

"No." Ally quickly shot back, perhaps a little too quickly.

"... Well thank you for having us. This evening has been wonderful," Steph started, trying to get things back on course.

"Likewise, it's so great to see you both," I said. All true. 

Steph eyeballed Ally's large form under her dress. "That's not finally too much for your husband, is it? It was for mine."

Ally shot her a catty look. "He's learned to like it. It's all about how you work with it. At least that's what you told me," she said, defensively.

"Now now," I said, attempting to defuse the situation.

"No need." Steph turned, but not before giving me a quick hug and offering an aside in my ear. "Just you wait," she said, and was off for the night.



As the room trickled down to just a few people, including myself, Ally, and Ally's husband, I wondering when she intended on leaving. Ally's husband, Mark, walked up to me.

"I know what you're doing." I slightly froze.

"Hosting a party?"

"No. You've encouraged my wife to get fat." I half expected Mark to punch me in the face right there.

"....... and I have to say, you're a lucky guy, because I think you have great taste. Just stop seeing her. Or I WILL spread rumors and truths. You think Stephanie just got like that too? Hell, you used to live beside her when you were some kid, and that's when Stephanie started to lose control of her weight. And I know Frank hates it. Get your s**t together, man."

It turned out Ally was a totally loose mouth, at least by most standards. What could I say? Mark walked away. Then walked back.

".... I'm just kidding, man. You're also pretty damn lucky because Ally and I are so open with each other. Open marriage. I can see you want to do her right now. Do you?"

I was still pretty nervous by his take down rant. I quickly nodded.

"Well I tell you what, if I can make myself another old fashioned here, you guys go for a walk," Mark sat down, clearly fairly drunk.



I shot a glance at Ally and her size 20 dress tightly flowing over perhaps 230 pounds of well-shaped beauty, motioned her into the board room, and locked the door just in case.


----------



## DaveTheBrave (Sep 18, 2016)

Holy crap, this story is insanely good! A lot of characters but so far I think I've kept track. You do a good job adding layers and mystery, and you have done well to give the interactions enough time between them to make the weight changes legit. 

Loving this, please continue!!


----------



## chrissy (Sep 18, 2016)

Straw Poll! Vote on who you want to be featured in Chapter 11, which will be written in the next few hours or less. 

http://strawpoll.de/8dg9xar


----------



## chrissy (Sep 18, 2016)

I shut the door and faced Ally, who didn't even hesitate to take off her dress. She looks positively ravishing in her skivvies, rolls gently sloping in and out on her sides under her spanx.*Her panties were a couple sizes too small for her well-shaped size 20 posterior. She had the kind of build that you could just add and add to without losing overall shape, sort of like a plus size model. Before I could go in, Ally hesitated.

"Stephanie was a little upset back there. I know you owe her nothing, and actually it's pretty much my fault, but... God, I don't know," Ally looked down idly.

"I take it you've been with Alexis once or twice too?" I said nothing. "And come to think of it, based on what you said, honestly Amanda just needs a job, but I don't know if I'm gonna set her up with a boss who's a horn dog."

I was a bit taken a back. It had all gotten a little out of control, I conceded.*

"You didn't even know it was cool to be with me," Ally went on. "I thought I'd surprise you. And yeah, I want to keep doing this, but even in open relationships there are lines, you know? Stephanie doesn't need you. She doesn't know I'm doing her a favour. She needs her husband, regardless of body kinks. Those don't last forever."

All all the fun that Ally was, she sure knew how to be serious.

"Sorry to be a downer. I just wanted to let you know all that now. Before things get really weird. You're actually really f***ing lucky to have stumbled into me. Your dream fetish AND almost no strings attached? I mean, damn!" She smiled.

"Damn," I said in agreement.

"I still need to talk to Stephanie about this. I think it's better that Alexis and Amanda don't know any of this weird s**t. So don't screw it up, ok?" Ally moved closer, and I was mesmerized by the little hefty movements her spanx took as she did so.

"Aww... still staring at my gut. Some things never change, huh?" She grabbed my head and lifted it up to her eyes.*



"Wanna play a game?" I agreed tacitly.

"Okay, look into my eyes... and see how long you can keep looking into them as we make love. I wanna see how long you can do it. Now take off my spanx."



I felt my way down and tried to pry Ally's spanx without pinching her voluminous rolls that nearly overtook them. As I felt her belly give way and seep into my hands she started speaking softly, and I never lost eye contact the whole time



"Mmmhmmm... do you feel all that juicy, delicious belly I've got packing... don't look, just feel... I used to be pretty in shape but look what happened... I mean my face it still pretty good, but my tummy is a hard one to tame... I just let my thick rolls go and go and grow and grow... I'm like um... what... two hundred and twenty pounds now? But that's ok, I carry it pretty well... and I really love my drinks and snacks so I can't let those go... I'm losing..." Ally sighed and lost her breath as I worked the wetness trapped between her voluminous thighs...*



"... control..." 



Then Ally's belly surged forward another few inches, and completely enveloped my hand.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 19, 2016)

Ally idly put her dress back on, sweating from probably the only kind of exercise she ever got these days. 

She shot a glance back at me as she headed out the boardroom door.

"I'm serious. No more shenanigans with Steph. Or Alexis. Heck, I'll try to get Amanda a job elsewhere, so forget that. Offices are fattening and that's never gonna work."

I felt, for the first time in a while, strangely controlled. By a swinger, no less. I decided to try dating.

It was difficult, though, because for all the crazy antics I got into in my private love life, I actually had a hard time letting everyone know I was a "chubby chaser." It's stupid, and I knew that, but it was a hurdle I had yet to pass.

I went on a few dates with this girl named Kristy, who was more my age, and in tech no less. She was cute -- curly brown hair, Jewish, maybe 160 pounds on her 5 foot 7 frame -- but I just could not tell her about my preferences. I was stuck. Still, I went with it, informed Ally that this was my choice. She texted me back. "Aw, that's nice. Good luck!" 

I has no idea whether to take it sincerely. Actually, I wasn't sure how sincere I was being with Kristy, myself. But we still got along really well and did all the things that couples do. I was just lacking that element...

It was about two months into that that I got a text and my heart sank, if only because it was a dream that slipped away. Ally and her husband were moving about a thousand miles away. Relocation to work for Google, of course. 

"You can visit any time. Really. Don't think you're off the hook though. If I see you homewrecking Stephanie or Alexis, Mark and I will tell EVERYONE all about your little smutty love life. It's all I ask. I care about my friends. Ciao " 

As sexy and charming as Ally could be, she sure could sound passive aggressive while texting.



I even hired a guy at the reception because I frankly couldn't even trust myself that way.



Things continued this way for about a year, and my past sex life receded into the background as I became consumed by work, dutifully fulfilling dates with Kristy that grew more and more perfunctory (at least in my mind) as the months tore on. Relationship weight did take hold and Kristy put on maybe ten pounds, but I wouldn't hear the end of it. She was frustratingly adamant and successful in her resolution to keep mostly trim. 



It was a full year since that fateful launch party that I received a trio of text messages that made me freeze, late at night, toothbrush in my mouth, in the bathroom, just as I was headed to bed at Kristy's. It was a crisp October Friday night and I was slightly inebriated.



The first was from Ally.

"Don't," it read. What? I thought. 

Literally seconds later, the second was from Alexis.

"Hey there, I know it's been a while and usually the client gets in touch first, but I found a REALLY nice one at the lower edge of town, if you're still looking... It's got an AMAZING rear view... 1125 Bay at 2pm tomorrow."

A minute after that, the third was from Stephanie, and it simply said,

"I'm pregnant." And in doing so she gave me a number, which was unprecedented.



I quickly deleted each for fear of any chance that Kristy would see them, but they were all burned into my retinas, and I was left all night feeling alone, tempted by the fates.


----------



## chrissy (Sep 20, 2016)

I woke up and looked at Kristy innocently sleeping beside me. I knew what I was going to do.



Alexis must have mentioned the apartment showing to Ally, not understanding that Ally knew her ulterior motive. I would have to spill the beans to Alexis about Ally, and ask her to say I declined the viewing. It was risky. But being a year away from it all, damn if I wasn't curious. 



I walked up to the complex, heart pounding. I rang the buzzer and announced my presence.

"Come on up," Alexis said, audibly excited.



I opened the door and was greeted with a big hug from Alexis, and I instantly felt about a hundred pounds more of her.



"I actually do want you to buy this one," Alexis said. There was no pretense. When she stepped back I could see her ass had pretty much exploded, packing a size 24 into a tight skirt that left little to the imagination as to where her panties dug in. Even she has developed double Ds, matched evenly by her pot belly, which now rested and oozed atop her skirt, proudly jutting out a solid five or six inches, with some flesh hanging loose from her tight, slightly too small top, hidden by a sports jacket, whose arms were full to bursting with Alexis' puffy upper limbs.



"Let me show you the apartment first, at least, seriously." Alexis moved from room to room and I could see she her bottom solidly rippling with every thud on the hardwood floor of the condo.

A minute later, Alexis casually mentioned, "told you there was an amazing rear view."



"Alexis, I have to tell you something."



Her shoulders sank. "Yes? Don't tell me I'm too fat or something. I know I really, really fell off the wagon this year, but it just felt so nice... then I felt bad, so I ate... then I got horny... and it went on." She placed her hand on her tummy, idly pinching the bottom of it.

"Did you talk to Ally about this?"

"This what?"

"This apartment viewing?"

"Um, yeah, I did. Why?"



"Well I have to tell you that I saw Ally a lot too before she left."

"Oh, um... ok."

"And she's in an open relationship."

"Uhuh."

"And she doesn't want you to get caught since you're married."

"Yes, and?"

"So she and her husband know about this and they blackmailed me, saying they'd tell everyone about my fetishes if this went on. And who knows what else."

"Well that's kind of shitty of her, honestly."

"So tell her this didn't happen."

"... Got it."

"And while I'm telling you all this, I'll tell you something you might like."

"Yeah?"

"You noticed last year Ally got pretty fat, yeah?"

"Yeah..."

"That was all like, pretty recent."

"Oh... mmm.... Why's that?" Alexis backed me into a wall in the hallway and began to undo my jeans.



"Well it turns out she gets pretty turned on by the idea of putting on weight... more and more of it..."



"Oh really..." Alexis' breath slowed and placed my hands across her impressive ass. "That's weird... Wonder why that is..."



"And," I said, breathlessly, as Alexis played with my groin and rubbed her big pot belly all over me, shirt flipped up over her breasts, and I lost all the blood up top, "there's... another thing..."



"What's that?" Alexis' grip firmed and she yanked faster, and I undid her belt and brought down her skirt, unveiling her ultra-tight green panties utterly destroyed by her size 24 ass, moving down to thighs like body pillows.



"If you see her... I bet she's swing both ways... it's just a feeling..."



Alexis' mouth was agape, her bob covering one eye, transfixed by the thought of sharing her well-developed fetish with anothere just like her, like touching herself but better, and she finished me off and felt the sweetness ice her belly -- the belly that two short years ago seemed impossible -- like a huge, decadent cup cake, and as she shuddered her jutted out ass shook in ripples for seconds at a time.


----------



## DaveTheBrave (Sep 20, 2016)

Great update! This story is really good!


----------



## haah (Sep 21, 2016)

Awesome story!


----------



## chrissy (Oct 5, 2016)

I walked out of the apartment in slight disbelief of what had just happened. Finally, I addressed Steph's text. I had not idea regarding how to respond, so I kept it simple.

"Really?"

A few minutes later:

"Mmm... not really. I just wanted to see what you'd say. Everyone thought I was pregnant for about seven months. However... that was all a lie, and I am now separated."

"Excuse me? I wish we were having this conversation by voice..."

"Can't risk that, still. So did you get that apartment, or are you still, ah, looking?"

"I'm sorry, I don't follow."

"I've been talking to Ally."

"I see."

"Yeah, so I know about Ally... I know about Alexis. Right now I'm the one who's actually 100% available. And you need to make a decision because I don't like this idea of you messing around everyone. Oh and, I forgot, you technically have a girlfriend, I guess... haha. Drop the act and let's wrap this up, shall we?"

I couldn't believe Steph would actually separate. I mean, it was obvious in retrospect -- from the very beginning, she made remarks about her husband's will to control. 

"And you know what's the best part about all this?"

"What?"

" I can eat what I like. Would you like to take me to dinner? You have to drop your girlfriend first, though. Please. I want to actually do this. And you have to straight up tell Ally and Alexis what is going on. I want to start fresh. Can you do that for me?"

It was a lot to bear all at once, but Steph had a point. She had known for my whole career, and I had reached a point where even I needed to fess up to my sexual inclinations in public. 

"Your husband's a partner of the business -- won't that be awkward?"

"I talked to him. I told him everything." Oh God.

"Everything?"

"E verything. We have to all be adults here, you know?"

"Of course."

"So it's your turn now. Do you want this?"

---


I thought about it all. Did I even really, truly love Steph that way? Did it even have to be love for sure -- all she was asking for was a chance to explore a relationship outside the occasional casual encounter. Things might get really awkward and difficult at the company. But it was surely my bed to make, and my job was to sleep in it as best I could.

I talking to Kristy that evening. Suffice to say, it wasn't fun.

"So you're going to throw it all away. Why? That's all I ask. Why."

I told her I had to focus more on the company. Such a lie. I was so small as not to completely own up to my numerous creepings around. It was sad. I would face it another day, I thought.

I actually did take the condo Alexis was selling, for once, and moved in solo.

A couple days later, I got a text from Ally.

"Hey. Steph's told me everything. You know what... I totally didn't expect that. I guess it's fair game. I wish you the best. HOWEVER -"

"... Yes?" I texted back, confused.

"However, before you actually, hopefully, really, truly enter the world of monogamy, I was wondering if you'd like to enter my world one last time."

Was it a trap? My first thought.

"I know what you're thinking. This is not a trap or a test or whatever. You know me, you know this... it's all a bit of fun before the sun goes up, so to speak."

"And yes, I know you like hearing about this... I have gotten even more curvy. How much? Would you like to find out?"

I replied nothing, transfixed and caught between lust and the burgeoning desire to be truly faithful from the outset.

"Hmm, I see. Well the point is, I'll be in town... I'm at the Best Western plus this Saturday on the east edge of town. And for your information, amongst other friends Alexis will be there too. Thought you might want to know that. Steph doesn't know. Your choice."


I asked Steph what she was doing this Saturday.

"Oh, I'm sorry," she texted. "I'm going to a friend's art show. Did you want to come?"

"Well I'd like to make the first real date special," I lied.

"Yeah, I guess. Okay, up to you."


It was up to me. I spend the week ruminating everything. Finally, at 7pm, I set directions with Google Maps towards the Best Western, dressing up, but not so up I'd be accused of trying too hard.


----------



## chrissy (Oct 9, 2016)

The bar and grill was surprisingly busy as I queried the hostess about Ally's table.

"Right this way," she said kindly. 

I was greeted warmly at the table of five (including myself now six), which included Alexis, Ally, and who I would come to understand were friends of Ally: Claire, Jessica, and Sharon. Two were in tech journalism; one a stay at home mother whose husband worked with Ally's husband.

But you're probably wondering how Ally was doing. While Claire, Jessica, and Sharon could be seen as women in their early thirties slowly but distinctly losing the battle over their metabolism and their figures, Ally stood out and her some-250 pounds were sometimes obvious and sometimes not -- her arms were unmistakably large, exposed as they were in her sleeveless red dress, as was Ally's sizable cleavage; one had to give up the sizing guessing game and simply say Ally's breasts were very, very big -- like, have a distinctly hard time hugging without it being sexual big. She must have been wearing a corset of some kind, as her waist actually appeared to be trimmer, but very inflexible. As her dress sort of flowed over the seat, it was difficult to assess her posterior, but I had to guess that an additional year of her lifestyle and inclinations had done her no favours.

I noticed Alexis constantly eyeing Ally over in the midst of conversation between the others, and of course I knew exactly why.

"So, a toast!" Ally said later.

"To?" I said, raising an eyebrow.

"To you! Did you hear, he's going steady with Stephanie!"

"Oh good... I was worried about her; her husband was a jerk," Jessica said unhesitatingly, stroking her blonde hair at the back of her hand down to her shoulders.

"Ugh yeah, you know him? Not good things I've hard," Claire added, short, fiery red hair swirling around her face..

"Oh, I guess I should chime in. Yeah, this has gotta be an improvement for sure," Sharon laughed, her dirty brown hair in a ponytail that bobbed with her mirth.

"So we should celebrate," Ally said, side eyeing me. "Oh dear, he's already going red." All the women laughed at me.

"I'm sorry?"

"What are you, Canadian? Don't be sorry. After dinner we're going up to my room." Ally leaned in to whisper, cognizant that we were in a crowded room. "All of us. And we're going to play strip poker."

My eyes must have bulged a little because the table laughed again. I turned to Ally and whispered to her. "All of us? These women? And Alexis?"

"Yep. Actually it's sort of a trade, you see... I want them to try girl on girl. And gaining. They think this is just about you. And it will be at first. But then we'll see how it goes."



Suddenly Ally faced the table and shouted out -- "OK girls... and guy... drinking game when we go upstairs. A shot every time Donald says something inappropriate or interjects at the debate tonight."

"So uh, we're chugging?" Claire asked. Everyone laughed.

"Yeah ok. We'll figure it out. Are we doing dessert? It's on me."

Sharon got up for the washroom and I realized she was larger than I had thought, bearing a recent -- or steady -- gain mostly in her midsection, tummy jiggling a little beneath her blouse as she turned and left, some 180 pounds shifting on either side of her fairly tall, 5 ft 11 figure.

Ally whispered to me once more. "She's been telling me about her various diets and so on for years. I think she needs to embrace it. Just gotta show her how." She turned to the table again.

"But seriously, let's watch the debate up in my room. Everyone's invited. What say ya?" They all nodded and I did too.



---

Post-debate we were all about two or three shots in (at least). I turned to Ally. "How are you paying for this?"

"Well you don't worry about it. It's on Mark, k?" 

"Alright, it's time," Ally motioned everyone across the two kind size beds. "It's time for strip poker."

"I'm not sure we should do this... it's so juvenile," Claire interjected.

"Ugh, Claire, that's the point. To pretend we're 18 in high school again. You need another shot, lady," Alexis offered the bottle.

"Were you actually in high school together?" I queried. They both looked at me.

"Oh that's right, we didn't tell you. This is a high school reunion," Shannon said. "I guess that explains a least a little bit, ahaha." I looked at her burgeoning belly and she not so indiscriminately covered it with an arm.

Finally the first pieces of clothing had to come off. I started first with my jacket and subsequently my shirt. Being ogled by five women I thought were all very cute themselves was a singularly unique experience.

"Very nice. Ow ow!" Jessica shouted, smiling. 

Finally, after many of the smaller things came off -- jackets, socks, we even leting earrings pass -- it came down to Shannon choosing between her pants or blouse. She took of her pants, and one could see her relatively smaller bottom and thighs -- a size 12 -- were going to be eclipsed by her stomach.

In a round of bad luck, she had to take her blouse of shortly after that, but she hesitated.

"Aw, come on, Shannon," Ally said, pointing to herself. "Obviously compared to Alexis and I --" Alexis reddened a little at this -- "you're positively svelte." She continued to hesitate.

"Let me show you how it's done," Ally said, taking her dress off and revealing, indeed, a tight black corset. 

"OK OK -- fine..." Shannon gingerly, undid the buttons of her blouse and opened up, revealing her very thick belly.

"That's hot." A voice across the room interjected the relatively silent moment -- it was Jessica. 

"Shannon, we're really drunk and you swear you'll forget all of this right?" Jessica crawled across the bed, unbuttoning her own shirt. Shannon stared out at her, hand wrapped around the underseide of her belly which hung out over her panties in a not so small spare tire.

"Well now's the time... eff it, we have coffee and tea all the time with each other, and have for ever... I have wanted to see and squeeze that tummy of yours for so long."

"What?" Shannon looked totally enraptured, blood filling her cheeks.

"You heard me Shannon... and would you like to check me out?" Jessica threw off her blouse and undid her pants and kept advancing on Shannon in just her skivvies; her belly was even larger, yet her arms and legs were relatively skinnier. Jessica seemed almost disproportioned.

"You know... Ally tells everyone..." Wordlessly, Shannon embraced Jessica and they met mouths while their long fingertips explored each others' burgeoning, nearly-middle-age and indulgent pudge.

The whole time as this was happened, I saw Claire looking at me and Alexis looking at Ally. 

Claire took off her dress and it was revealed she too had a corset in her possession.

"Well I guess all bets are off," Claire said serenely. "Wil you help me get this off? I'm kind of excited. There's something to be said for a sexual experience with absolutely no strings or even experiences attached. Just pure, visceral beauty." I obeyed, and Claire's midriif practically inflated as I loosed the strings at the back. 

"Mmm, that feels better." Out of the corner of my eye I saw Alexis and Ally, and Shannon and Jessica, exploring each other, and this backdrop only heightened my sense of arousal.

"I feel like a woman doesn't reach full bloom until she fills out. She only has to hide it because society can't handle her beauty. That's fair." And in that moment I forget that Claire was a journalist, not a poet. One hand played with her red hair; the other idly fondled her equisitely ripe adiposity. Then I felt another hand gently take mine and lead it towards her own stomach -- Shannon's. She looked at me hungrily, approvingly. "You want to get fatter," I murmured to myself.

"Yes." She said so and smirked. "Usually no. Sometimes yes. Right now, yes. I guess yes wins out in the end, doesn't it?"

Then Ally took my hand -- with her comically small, dainty hand -- and put it up against her chest, making it disappear. "I want to smother you," she said. I laid back and allowed Ally's 270 pounds to completely envelope my face, the vast underside of her belly between her groin and midriff already somewhat hot from her own arousal. She looked at Shannon and Claire. 

"You might not be able to stop," she warned as she completely overtook me. "But then, who would want to?" Out of the very periphery of my limited vision I saw Jessica, Shannon, Alexis and Claire rather around Ally like the total sex goddess she was.

It went something like this until we woke the next morning, wondering exactly what had happened and where the time has went, having fulfilled a whole other lifetime within the ecstasy of that moment of sexual liberation, knowing that these women would be living out their lives wherever they were going with this memory, acting on it or not.


----------



## chrissy (Oct 10, 2016)

I awoke the next morning feeling extremely hungover. It looked like almost every was gone, except one person who was using the shower. I got up.

A few minutes later, Ally emerged in a towel.

"Was that real?" I blurted out.

Ally laughed. "Yeah. A loooooong time coming, I might add. Took a lot of coordination, talking it out, finding out who just might be into our little thing we do here," Ally said, pulling herself into underwear and jeans that went up to her midriff, expertly tucking away the huge bowl of jelly that was her stomach. 

"So this is it. You're gonna date Stephanie." She looked into my eyes. "Pretty wild. I guess you're not the cub she met almost a decade ago." She finished buttoning up a flattering blouse that hid her breasts as well as they possibly could. 

"So I guess this is goodbye, so far as this goes. But I'm gonna leave you with a parting gift. There are rules, however."

"Okay," I said. Ally was constantly intriguing.

"I'm gonna give you the numbers for everyone from last night. They all asked me about you. But you can only do this if things don't work out with Steph."

I was a little flustered. "Why do you think I'm just going to be in your hand like this?"

"Because I have video of last night." Ally turned and put on her earrings nonchalantly.

"Excuse me?"

"Yeah. Would be a shame if somebody leaked that shit."

I shook my head. "Really?"

"Really. Ugh, calm down. I do so much for you. Hmmm... and thanks for telling Alexis about me, I guess. She's gotten rather delicious, hasn't she? But you can't go around spreading the word like that to just anyone. Or else I'll think I can."

"Fair enough."

"So do you really think you're just going to start this wonderful life with Stephanie? We all know -- me most of all -- that you're used to a certain, uh, lifestyle when it comes to these sorts of, er, affairs..." Ally walked up to me, chest and belly heaving and bouncing with every step.

"Haha, you can't even handle me when I'm not even trying."

I hesitated.

"I mean it. You should go. I want you to try. Steph is a good friend. But I wouldn't be so sad if you took one of my high school buddies for a ride instead... but you have to choose. Got it?"

"Yeah."

"Well let's keep in touch. This is the end, for now... haha."

I left Ally's hotel room and saw her dainty hand wave away as I traversed the hallway, eventually stumbling down the stairs and escaping into the fresh blinding light of day.

A couple of hours later, I got another text from Steph.

"The Fox tonight. I can't wait anymore. Like last time ; ) xoxo"


----------



## chrissy (Oct 11, 2016)

I dressed my best. Things felt different this time -- I had a career. I wasn't some guy ekeing out life after university. I had had a sex life -- a fulfilling one -- besides my continued career progress and hobbyist interests.



Yet for all of that, nothing really prepared me for Stephanie in the form she was in that evening. She was almost unavoidably massive to anyone else at the bar, yet undeniably beautiful. Her rear, stuffed in dark blue jeans, fell off either side of her bar stool. In fact I had a thought as to whether the stool was designed to take it. on top of that, her black shirt formed a barrel around her waist, as she stuffed all of her belly inside an almost-glaringly-obvious corset. I say almost, because Steph's cleavage, 38Ms, sat atop it like a pair of small watermelons. Or water balloons. They visibly jiggled and moved around every time she so much as lifted an arm. Adding to her illusion of at least some modesty was a sports jacket, not unlike the last time we had met at the Fox. Her arms threatened to undo the stitching at the seams, but the jacket itself did well to hide just how far out her stomach stuck even with the corset holding on for dear life. Stephanie had a small, permanent double chin thanks to all of this newfound largesse; and yet -- and yet -- if you just saw a headshot, you wouldn't know any better, so well defined was her overall visage and so modest were her shoulders, which quickly sloped outwards to accommodate her burgeoning sides and the smooth vast expanse of her arms at rest. 

"So glad you came," Steph said assuringly. She kept the ponytail, but it was noticeably shorter. The sweetly high pitch of her voice was almost laughable paired with her massiveness.

"It's ironic, you know," Steph said after a good amount of catching up and small talk.

"What is?"

"That in the end it looks I'm the one borrowing all the sugar."

She closed her eyes in the bar, full of people. I hesitated for a second, thinking about coming out, even if anonymously, as a total chubby chaser -- hell, a total plumper lover. But I looked her over -- perfection, grown lustily over the years. I moved to take out Steph's ponytail band and she opened her eyes as the hair fell around her face, just to her shoulders. 

"Come on," She said, staring into me with that same intentness I noticed many times before -- on our first meeting, at the Starbucks so many years when she was with her former husband -- then I finally took her soft, small hands and planted one on her, exploring her tongue which had just devoured a Bailey's on the rocks. A few seconds later, I released her mouth from mine. It wasn't a totally public event but it felt liberating nonetheless. I could get used to this, I thought.

"You taste good," I said, simply.

"Must be all the sugar," she said, delicately. "I've got a nice honeypot too if you're into that." Steph bit her lower lip.

"Well maybe we could driver over to my place and have some coffee. I hear honey's good for that."

"Oh... mmm... is that right?" Steph giggled.



When we got to my place, I offered to take jacket.

"Oh, I forget to show off my new sleeveless shirt... oops. Could you help me get this off?" 

I assisted and watched Steph's arms come into view. Indeed, she possessed large expanses of delicate, delicious fat around the arms; they complemented her chest well. 



"I don't want to make this too easy for you," Steph coyly said, "even though we're a couple now."

She moved to my back and started to give me a massage, and I felt her tits constantly getting in the way. 

"That feels nice," I said, feeling my day to day worries melt away one by one.

"Feels kinda nice here too, to be honest," Steph said. "I think I need to lay down for a moment if you don't mind," she said a few minutes later.

"My husband never appreciated me the way you have," she said, laying down on the couch. She looked at me suddenly. "I'm so fat now. It's not perfect all the time. I hope being with you might change things."

I could only tell my truth. "You are more beautiful than ever."

"I knew you'd say that," Steph sighed. "I think I need to totally get it out of me. All the verbal abuse from my ex." The room feel silent.

"It takes time," I finally said. A truism, but truisms are nonetheless true and worth reminding.

"It's not too much?" Steph looked down at her barrel of a corset. 

"Try me," I said, smiling.



"Undo me here. On the couch," Stephanie said and moved to expose her back. I worked diligently, fingers shaking a little with anticipation, heart thumping.

"Mmmm, feels so much better." As the corset unwrapped, Steph's lower back practically inflated and her hips spilled out over her very large yet very tight red panties. She moved to lean back on the couch and I was confronted with the most perfect, largest belly I had even seen in real life. Steph's belly had accumulated and pooled mostly around her navel and lower belly, and her large belly button looked cavernous and unbridled in the sea of her vast, pale, pillowy fat -- a far, far cry from our last venture, even. 

"I think if you sat on me I'd die," I said, unable to say anything except a vulgar quip, so enraptured I was by Stephanie in that moment. She giggled, and her belly responded in waves that took a few seconds to fully leave the tips of her hips. I grabbed a fistful and let her ooze between my fingers like spongy memory foam. 

"Uhuh? You like it?"

"Just a bit..." my hands kept exploring and exploring all of Stephanie's new crevices and hills and valleys.

"How about the belly button?" Stephanie said cutely, in her high pitched innocent way that was such a huge turn on because you knew how innocent she wasn't.

"Did you want to try to play around there? Maybe finger it a little?" She sat up to emphasize how it all rested across her tree trunk thighs, almost completely hiding her panties.

I went for her tongue again and we explored each others' mouths and I could not ever fully quite register the discord between her beautiful sharp face and the enormity of her body that lay just beneath, except for that tiny double chin...

"Mmmmmmm" Stephanie moaned between the action of our hands and mouths. "I guess I could afford a few more pounds huh? .... Because I don't want to give up my Starbucks..." She got more and more wet as I proceeded to encourage her. "Absolutely nothing between me and those sweet concoctions now, I guess huh... Just you, me, and these sweet, sweet... sexy.... chubby.... Ah!" Stephanie put a hand to her mouth. 

"Oh my god... I'm sorry... we're in an condo at night...."

"Let's go slower... we have time," I suggested. Stephanie hugged me warmly. It was surprisingly how much it took to get my hands around to her back.

"It can be easier to steal a cup of a sugar than to borrow one, huh," Stephanie said, smirking.

"Or a pot of honey," I said, idly grazing Steph's voluminous belly. Without breaking eyes with here, I put my thumb inside her navel and reached beneath the fold with my fingers.

"So... am I bigger than Ally, now?" Steph said. I stopped and frowned. I didn't want the past to intervene with this promising future.

"Well I haven't seen her in a while. They moved away, right?"

"Yeah."

"Well that means nothing to me. I bet you are." In fact, she was, visibly outpacing even Ally's 270 pounds, and something inside me I even admitted that if Stephanie weren't so good at distributing and carrying the weight, it might be too much even for me.

Steph closed her eyes. "You're right. It's time to focus on us. This. Our cup of sugar in the world."

"And how sweet it is," I offered, gently rubbing the outside of her bra where her araeolae were. She smiled with intense pleasure at this motion and I saw her contented, eyes closed, fully in the moment, a perfect vision of a blonde housewife blown up and completely given in to her secret secret, dirty, unhidable pleasures by the maximally curvy ripening of her fully enlargened figure.


----------



## chrissy (Oct 12, 2016)

Let it be said it's possible that I'm totally insatiable, and possibly horrible for it.

For all I had -- Stephanie, who I considered to be the most gorgeous woman in the world -- my company, my condo... my three numbers given by Ally, for Claire, Shannon, and Jessica, that I kept in a completely hidden note on my phone. I was actually worried, maybe irrationally so, that I would run into one of them one day. Just to have to face the awkwardness of me knowing their deepest sexual secrets (most likely anyway), and the reverse being true as well. Worse, I would never want Ally to think I had gone back to my swinging ways, lest she actually follow through with one of her threats (if they were real, which I wondered at this point).

Stephanie's weight actually held firm as we embarked on our relationship, perhaps partly because it takes a lot to even maintain that kind of body weight, and perhaps party some subconscious understanding that we had finally reached the point of diminishing returns, sexually speaking. Every night with her was absolutely incredible. Sometimes she'd even bring out the distillery shirt she still had -- it only really worked as a makeshift belly top at this point, quickly giving up just past her bra, exposing the rest of her fantastic gut, which she might try to keep in with high waisted jeans or a corset.

Some nights I'd think of that dream scenario with those five women. I tended to fixate on Shannon, possibly because she actually reminded me of a brunette version of Stephanie, with the brown ponytail. Her face was even sharper than Stephanie's, her nose a delicate, angular thing, her chin enlongated. It almost seemed familiar. 

Despite our now fairly long history (at least privately), Stephanie and I agreed to take it slow. There was no moving in. There was a fair amount of drinking out. As I would find out, Stephanie had here interests, but it didn't really connect with my own passions. We clicked on certain shows. Despite it all, however, the sex always remained absolute magic.

It had been about a year into this holding pattern of sorts when I received a call that would eventually shake things up.

I was in my office when a journalist's call was forwarded to my phone.

"Hello." I said, customarily.

"Hi there, Shannon Shaker, journalist freelancing for Wired Magazine. I'd like to do a cover profile on your up and coming startup and how you might threaten to overtake Dropbox."

"Well I like the angle." Laughter on both ends of the line. The voice sounded familiar, but I thought nothing of it at the time.

"Yeah, that sounds great. We've got a press kit and photos for you so I could just do a phoner if you like."

"Well --" Shannon stopped for a moment. "Sorry, walking. Well I'm in town if you might prefer to do it that way. I find actually meeting gives a warmer dynamic to interviews." I thought about that. Who says that? I internally shrugged.

"Ok, why not. I've got this Saturday, October 21st open in the evening if you wanted to do that."

"Okay, great. 7pm?"

"Sure."

"And where would you want to meet?"

"Ah, the Fox is fine. One beer won't kill my interview instincts." Another laugh.

"Okay, I've got it down. Thank you very much."

"Thank you for the good work you do." Click.

I sat in my desk and thought about it. Something seemed awfully familiar. 

Suddenly, I felt alarmed. I dug into my pocket and took out my phone. I entered my fingerprint for the app that contained my secret numbers. I looked at Shannon's number. It couldn't be that Shannon. I looked at my recent calls on the desk phone to compare.

The numbers were identical. I had scheduled an important media interview with Shannon. That Shannon.


----------



## chrissy (Oct 13, 2016)

I decided to follow through with it. It was a cover story. I had never intentionally contacted her. She may or may not have intentionally contacted me, but the date was set.



I decided to be early and walked into the Fox at 6:45. I checked my watch. Tried to keep my blood down. What did she want? Then I saw Shannon enter.

It was definitely that Shannon, plus maybe some seventy pounds. She was actually competitive with Stephanie, weight-wise, but she was taller, but her weight was also distributed differently, so far as I could tell. She wore a strapless dress with a giant buckle around her waist, covering her bosom well and leaving her gently sloping arms totally exposed, with a jacket held in one arm. She wore taut, black leggings just underneath. The ponytail stayed, getting a bit longer. She had a bright, toothy smile that greeted me as she walked up. Everything -- everything -- shook. It was an interesting twist given her surname.

"Well hello! So good to see you again!" Shannon came in for a hug and I obliged, feeling for a brief moment her gelatenous form through her garb.

"So we are in fact doing the interview, but I just thought I'd ask, how are things with Stephanie?"

I was taken a bit aback. How were things?

"I ah, yeah, things are great."

"Just great?"

"Well I was ready to do an interview for Wired, I hadn't actually realized it was with you," I said, pushing back a little and being honest.

"Right, that's fair. I mean, it has been a year. Since..." Shannon looked down, her thin eyebrows a bit furrowed. 

"Yeah." I acknowledged it.

"Right, so let's get to business," she said as we were handed our beers.

We were a few questions in, starting with perfunctories about how out product works and the big features in the pipeiline. It was around question five that Shannon started to get frisky.

"What will your company do differently from Dropbox in terms of respecting developer permissions and Mac security," Shannon asked.

"Well, we want to do deep Finder integration, but we also acknowledge that requires certain permissions to make it work. So we'll offer that deep integrations to users who explicitly allow it and know what they're doing. What we won't do is simple aliases or files that hyperlink to the web, like Google Drive. What we've got, basically, is the stability and ease of use of Dropbox combined with the...."

I trailed off as I watched Shannon slowly jog her dress up while sitting on the bar stool, totally surreptitiously as we sat beside eachother fairly close and there was a fair about of bustle besides. What totally distracted me was when the dress moved past her black jeggings and her hip became exposed. Shannon's fat poured out and escaped the confines about the jegging like overworked dough, and the smooth contour of her dress indicated there was a whole lot more where that came from. Shannon flashed me another toothy smile. She asked the right questions and knew how to tease. It was simply incredible.

I eventually got back on topic as she finally let go of her dress and let it drop. "... with the user friendly pricing model of something like SkyDrive or Amazon S3. We're aggressively scaling to bring users affordability sooner, and we think that combination of affordability and ubiquity will causes users to come to us en masse as the de facto cloud file storage solution."

"Very good," Shannon said. We were both aware that it was all being recorded and would be in Wired's archives. I so wanted to say something about her little stunt, but that would be a terribly unwise idea, if not being on the record, then being on some kind of record in some way.

She continued her shenanigans for a couple more questions, then dropped it as we wrapped up the interview. It was about 9pm at this point -- surprisingly, it took nearly two hours.

"You're a very good interviewer. Thanks for doing this." I said so with utter sincerity. Shannon knew her stuff, but I guess I should have expected as such considering she was working on a cover story for Wired.

"Hey, it's just my job. So I do have a couple more questiosn with the mic off." She leaned in close, elbows on the bar and looked up with me, letting her boobs hang onto the bar, and whispered sexily and with great intent,

"So are you happy with Stephanie? Or do you want a girl who knows her stuff and can hold it all together too?" She pushed her boobs together and her arms squished inwards as well, accentuating everything.

I looked as her with intense lust and she broke me. My heart nearly lept out of my chest. "I guess might still be looking." It was true. I was still looking at Shannon, who was now closing her eyes and smiling wryly.

She moved towards my ear and tickled it with her words. "Y'know, I'm a taller lady, so I might not totally look it, but I'm like, two hundred eighty pounds, now, I think?" My eyes must have bulged because Shannon giggled just then, settling back into her seat. 

"Have you already had dinner?" I was totally giving in at this point.

"Oh, ummmm.... I haven't, actually." Shannon leaned in a rubbed her shoulder against me, putting her dainty hand into mine. "What, were you thinking of taking me out? You don't do this with all journalists, do you?" She giggled.

"No, I guess this is new territory," I said.

"Don't worry. I'm not pushing you to do anything." She was uncommonly considerate too. I glanced at her.

"Well I think we should go somewhere else tonight. You know what? I'll make us something at my place."

"Ooooh, that sounds like it could be delicious."


----------



## chrissy (Oct 13, 2016)

Straw Poll: Who do you want to see more of in Chapters 20-25 of Borrowing a Cup of Sugar (story section)? Vote/ comment:

https://strawpoll.de/z27rbxd


----------



## chrissy (Oct 13, 2016)

As we drove to my place, I couldn't help but turn the conversation to the other girls from that fateful night a year ago. I had to know.

"So, I have to ask," I started, "how are Jessica and Claire? And Alexis, for that matter?" II hadn't kept in touch with anyone as part of my self-made pact, which was now rapidly being destroyed.

"Oh, um... well first all they're all doing fine so far as I know. As for what you probably mean, Jessica and Claire have lost a lot of weight, and Alexis has lost some. So like the opposite reaction I gues I had, haha."

Really?

"Yeah, I don't know. Maybe they thought about what had happened and just had this visceral rejection. Maybe they're afraid. Maybe most days they really actually don't want... this. Of course I get it. But me... eventually I had to call you. There was no one else but you who would understand me more about my little secret."

When we got to my place, I went to the washroom and decided to fire off a text to Alexis to test Shannon's claim. I received a response pretty quickly -- while in there.

"Hey, nice to hear from you. Sorry, I don't do that anymore, but I'm happy to hang out as friends..." Well it said nothing specifically about Alexis' figure, but it didn't look great.

My attention turned back to dinner. I made a homemade mac and cheese with sausage. Rich. Paired with wine.

"Wow, did is pretty nice! Certainly a few steps up from KD, haha." Shannon dug in on the couch with me and we watched some late night.

Eventually she put her legs up and under her body on the couch, idly handling her half full wine glass, dinner finished. She was an utter vision of beauty. Her upper body was actually sort of slim; her lower belly took the large brunt of her gain over the past year, evidently. The large belt did much to maintain an illusion, but the way she was sitting meant that her lower belly fat pooled all around and on top of her jeggings. 

"So," Shannon said, removed the elastic from her ponytail and hetting her wavy hair all around her face, lightly brushing her shoulders, "I want to ask again so we're sure... things aren't going to well with Stephanie?"

I mean, they sort of were, but Shannon sure seemed to offer a little more in terms of shared interests and, dare I say, personality, and I admitted as such.

"Okay. That's fair. You know, around most guys I've been pretty shy about my tummy. I've had to tell them I'm dieting, or try to get them to focus on my chest. But I know you. I know what you like. That's super refreshing. And to be honest I really like what you do too, professionally. It's really cool."

I smiled and leant up to her lips, kising her passionately. As we did this for almost a full minute, I moved to take off Shannon's buckle and lift up her dress over her head. Finally, I had a clear view of her gorgeous, now-huge belly after a full year of gorging and concerted gain.

While Stephanie's belly with doughy and pillowy, Shannon's was more thick and solid, although rapidly losing that form. Shannon's navel was sheer perfection, large, round, and very, very deep. As I circled the circumference of her belly button with my index finger she bit her lower lip. "Hmmmm, that feels nice. I want to try something I've read about."

"What's that?" I murmured as I caressed and explored her plump form.

"I want to try um," she giggled, "I want to try bellyf***ing."

I went to get some whipped cream as Shannon laid herself onto the couch. Her belly sort of undulated in wavy ripples and finally settled, gently heaving in and out with her breath; her white G cup bra rested like two wide hills, gently sloping just above her stomach.

I dabbed some whipped cream in and around her belly button and proceeded to gently lick it off.

"Mmmm, does it taste good?"

"It tastes even better than usual," I responded between my licks.

"Mmm, this is even better than I thought it would be. No one's done this," Shannon cooed. "I'm getting pretty wet."

I, sitting at the side of the couch, went back to kissing her on the lips, and I gently started to dip a finger into her navel. It went surprisingly deep.

"Oh... yes... push it in and out please..." I did do and the previous whipped cream lubricated the whole thing, making a subtle sucking sound as my finger moved back and forth out of Shannon's belly button and my other fingers grabbed and explored some of her sizeable paunch.

About ten minutes into this, Shannon declared, surprisingly, "Oh... my god... oh... oh... I'm going to c*m!" 

And shortly after that, with a great shudder than shocked her entire body, Shannon had gotten off almost completely on belly and navel play, which was new even for me.

She turned and looked at me with a dreamy, sex-fuelled gaze I hadn't seen for a year. 

"You... gotta get rid of Steph... to be with me," Shannon said between breaths.

I decided to be bold. "Something tells me you'd do this anyway."

She looked a little turned off, but after a moment relented. "Well... you know what I want and maybe you have to think about it, but I think you want it too."

"You'll never tell Ally about this, or you'll have no chance," I added, suddenly thinking about the ultimatum she gave me.

Shannon nodded, lips pursed.

----

Shannon left for the evening and I sat propped up in bed, thinking about what had happened. Why couldn't I just commit? Between Shannon and Stephanie, suddenly things weren't so clear. It wasn't really a matter of obligation, per se. Stephanie would be fine with her divorce proceedings. But what if commitment is, you know, about sticking to someone even if someone better seems to come along? The news about Alexis was also intriguing. I found it really hard to believe she would give up on her lifestyle like that...


----------



## chrissy (Oct 13, 2016)

For whatever it's worth, if you've been keeping count you'd realize I've been straddling a career and a likely-frisker-than-usual sex life for seven and a half years, now. I was nearly 30 that November, and it was hard to understand where all the years had gone. I thought about my 22 year old self and wondering which I'd be more surprised to hear -- that I was on the cover of Wired for my cloud storage company, or that I has developed a taste for heavier and heavier women, now topping out around 280 pounds (well worn, mind you, but all the same). I have to understand it wasn't just the heaviness I liked, however. It was the hard to get-ness of some in particular. I hate to admit it, but the potential for a potent mix of shame and pleasure, guilt and surprise that some women seem to experience as they move from a mindset where they feel they are heavier than they ever should be, to, well... just heavier, and possibly still climbing upwards.

But for all of this, and all of my apparent openness towards my colleagues, my friends, and my family, I just couldn't come out and admit I was an unabashed fat fetishist. I started to think about insane ideas like getting Steph to lose a load of weight, introduce her to all, and then allow her to build it up again and chalk it up to age (although at 37, Steph wasn't getting younger anyway). I thought about just going with Shannon instead -- the journalist -- that we both had careers could be more compatible in a way, not to mention interests, and although Shannon had become very big, she was taller and seemed better at hiding it all. 

Then there was Alexis, who I had probably started to fantasize about mainly because she was hard to get. I heard through mutual friends that she had substantially slimmed down -- back down to "the way she was when first started apartment hunting with her, more maybe a little more." They were really happy for her. She had joined a gym, they said. I casually suggested that that was a good idea and asked which. Fitness SF, they said. Apparently they have a pool, which was more my speed anyway.

I thought about it. Alexis had fought off my every offer to hang out via text, with a facade of friendliness, of course. This -- this was human nature, right here. I had not only Stephanie and Shannon, but they were both single, and Alexis was married, and by all accounts she was slimming down fast. But I thought about her little soliloquy referencing Pulp Fiction, her astounding rise from her round, curvy ass to the bodacious, 5'5" sexpot she had become by the end, and by God I wanted to see if I could do it again.

I took the thought and held it. And things entered another holding pattern.

Two weeks before Christmas that year, Steph told me we had to talk. 

"That's never a good thing," I said. What could it be? Did someone blab? 

Steph faced me on my apartment couch.

"Listen... it's been a year or so. When are you going to introduce me to everyone? What's wrong? Is it because I'm... big?"

"No, of course not," I totally lied.

"Then I want to get things moving, you know?"

I hesitated. Finally, I decided to tell my truth.


"Steph... I like the way we have things now."

"Why? So that we we separately -- so that what? I knew you've done things with Ally. Are you still...?"

I paused for too long.

"Well." Stephanie looked angry in a way I had never really seen. "Guess what?"

".... What." I shot back, defensively.

"We never finalized the papers."

I had never felt such a mix of relief and shock.

"Excuse me?"

"That's right. I can go back. I just have to... be nice and lose a few."

"Your husband is really so vain about looks?" I was quizzical.

"And you're not? I got so fat. For you."

"You like it." I flatly said.

Stephanie looked flustered. "Whatever. I'm nice. I have interests. I even clean up around here sometime. What do you want?" She looked desparate, and I felt helpness, even though if I wanted to I could resolve everything right there and embrace her. Instead I folded my arms.

"Really?" Stephanie gave me a well-deserved slap and marched out of the apartment.

---



I thought about this for a few days, as we kept our distance. She was wrong to tell me she was divorced when she wasn't, and the way she talked about it, she had no real intention. However, she had every reason to until she was sure about us. So she was right. Not to mention my seeing Shannon at the same time, which made her doubly right. I had failed our experiment.



I called Steph about a week after the fight.

"Listen, I think we -- I -- just need time and space."

"That's all I've ever given you. Shame on me."

"Will I ever see you again?" I got needlessly melodramatic, but she softened a bit as a result.

"I... never say never." We hung up for now.



I looked at the website for SF Fitness again. Did I really want to be a stalker? No, I thought. It would be a chance encounter. I'd go swimming. I wouldn't necessarily try to find out her schedule or even know whether she used the pool. I'd just go for a swim a couple of times a week. It'd be good for me anyway.

---



It took a couple of weeks, but one time when I decided to try an evening swim around 8pm on a Thursday the week before Christmas, I spotted Alexis. What should I do, I thought. Hide? No. Pretend you have no idea. Of course.

She got out of the pool gently and I was, suffice to say, disappointed by what had happened. Alexis still wore a one piece, but she was actually looking almost trim. Her ass, stubbornly held on to size 16 dimensions, but her pot had melted away considerably. She retained C cups, which her noticeable. Her arms were still big and smooth, but almost looking toned sometimes as she moved. She would probably never have the body I met her with, and the body she had grown into lay dormant. She eased herself into the hot tub, her hair, which had grown to her shoulders, gently touching the surface of the water.

I decided it was as good a time as any to pretend we noticed each other.

"Oh, hey," I said, walking up to the tub which only had her in it.

"Oh, um, hi!" She seemed nervous but determined to stay cool. "Fancy seeing you here!"

"Yeah! I thought I'd join a gym. Really just for swimming, though. I find it calms the mind.

"Makes sense. Congrats on the cover of Wired! Wow, can you believe it?"

"Haha, actually I almost can't." We dumbly smiled at eachother for a moment.

We continued our small talk for about ten minutes, and then I swung it around to the point.

"So uh, it looks like the gym is working out for you," I said. Had to bring it into the body talk at some point.

"Yeah... yeah it is. Can I be clear about something?" I got nervous.

"Sure, fire away."

"I... we're never going to talk about that night, and we're never going to do anything like that again." She almost trembled with her words. I felt empathetic.

"Of course." I shook my head. "Don't worry. Let's be friends."

"I have a husband and... I need to be at least somewhat trim. That's normal. It's normal. I'M -- NORMAL."

"Okay -"

"And YOU'RE kind of a FREAK." That stabbed me. It shook me to my core. Was I?

I sat in the tub and closed my eyes, pretending it didn't happen. I heard Alexis get out of the hot tub and walk out. It was only us two at that point in the evening, thankfully. I wouldn't have wanted anyone to over hear that.

---



About an hour later, as I changed myself into clothes, Alexis texted me.

"I'm so sorry. I think I'm projecting. But please understand, it's a struggle for me. Do you understand?"

I quickly replied, "It never happened." And that was it. There wasn't much else I could say. She knew what I wanted.



A moment later, I took my phone out again and fired another thought to her. "Did you want to talk about it?"

Ten minutes after that, her reply: "Yes. Yes, let's just have a beer. Just one. I think. Friday at 9 at the Fairweather. Hubby thinks it's my girls' night. Sometimes it isn't."

"What was it before?" I asked, curiously.

"Oh god, I can't believe I'm telling you. It used to be stuffing night. I still get massive cravings." 

"Well don't worry, we're just doing a beer."

"Should I trust YOU with that?"

"Yeah... hopefully?"

And Alexis left it with a simple wink. ";-)"



This, I thought, was quickly getting intriguing.


----------



## chrissy (Oct 15, 2016)

"Cheers," I said, clinking beer steins with Alexis at the Fairweather. She had changed into business attire. Her jacket was noticeably a little small on her, but perhaps ironically her slacks were quite snug -- trying to fit into the 14s she had started with, but not quite. 

"So yeah, sales are actually up. It's a hotter market than it used to be," Alexis noted how her career was going. I was mildly interested.

"So," Alexis started, a few minutes deeper into the conversation, "why me? I'm still married, I'm trying my hardest to keep the weight off right now, and I'll be the first to admit that I can be a real pain in the ass.

"Because," I deadpanned, "you're still married, you're trying to keep the weight off, and you can be difficult."

Alexis pursed her lips and looked around the room, then dug her elbows in and looked at me confidently.

"You're a bold one, aren't you?"

We both laughed.

"Is there any cheating allowed in this diet?" I asked.

"First of all, it's not cheating if you're allowed, and second of all, it's not a diet. I mean, everything's a diet. It just depends on what it is.

"That's fair."

The waitress swung by with a couple of menus.

"Could I interest either of you in dessert? It's a speciality here," she noted. She was a slim young brunette and reminded me, standing at our table, how big Alexis actually still was. 

"Oh, thank you, but I really shouldn't --" -- the way Alexis said this gave me a little rise.

"Do you have a birthday special?" I butt in. Alexis' birthday was next week but I thought a little rounding error wouldn't hurt. She would be 37, I thought.

"Oh, you're taking the lady out for a special birthday? I love it."

"This is just the start," I added, as Alexis was about to open her mouth to correct it. "She's uh, 29 next week, right honey?"

Alexis resigned to the act. "Haha, something like that," she said.

"Well we've got a free birthday ice cream on the house waiting for you if you want."

"Haha, oh, no, again I --"

"She'll love it, or at least I will, haha," I interjected. That meant something slightly different than the waitress was probably thinking.

"Okay, why not, right? Vanilla?"

"... Chocolate." Alexis added. I looked at her, starting with intent at the waitress, nodding firmly.

"Oh -- ok, thanks folks." She was off.



Alexis turned to me. "Oh my God, how dare you!" She was admonishing, but you could clearly tell she wasn't quite serious.

"Well if you don't want it, I'll have it." I threw my hands up. "And I guess I'm going to have to go with chocolate. You chose."

"This is gonna set back my lingerie-ready date by at least a week."

"What's that?"

"It's on the calendar I share with my husband. Oh God, why am I even sharing all this with you? You."

"Me."

"Yes, you." Alexis got in closer and nearly whispered to my face. "Whenever I see you I think of all those apartment viewings and that night with Ally and the rest of them. It feels like freedom. But I know it isn't real."

I dully whispered back and shrugged my shoulders. "This is real, Alexis. It certainly feels real. I'm certainly not going to tell you you need to gain weight... or get a nice luscious pot belly..."

"Or turn this around and get even bigger than ever," Alexis cooly added. I stopped and blinked.

"Sure," I continued my whisper, "but that's your choice. Would it be nice? Yeah I think so, but it's up to you. And I understand you've got a marriage and whatnot, and let's be honest, keeping somewhat trim had to be good for the career."

Alexis sighed and went back to a normal voice, sitting back down in her chair. "I admire your straight-shooting honesty. It makes my heart a little confused sometimes."

I decided not to point out that those two statements were contradictory.

Eventually the sundae arrived. Eyeing it, something in Alexis' will broke because she completely devoured it in front of me. We didn't get much chance to speak in between, so I casually took a bite here and there. 

Ten minutes later, the waitress swung back. "Wow, that was fast. Just the bill?"

"Haha, thanks, I may have helped a bit. Or a lot." Alexis smiled a little at my fib. "Yeah, just on debit, please."

As the waitress left again to get the bill, Alexis gave me a light punch. "Look what you did."

"What?" I asked incredulously.

"Can I see what you did with the place I sold you, then?" She quickly skipped topics.

"Yeah, sure. Shouldn't take long."

---



A quick drive later, she entered the condo and I drew up the lights with my phone. The hall way light wouldn't turn on, however, and it was there that in the relatively darkness Alexis threw me against the wall.

"Bad, bad boy," she said. "So hard to get this weight off, see what you did?" I was silent as she stripped once again, leaving on just her panties, slacks, and bra. As much as she had shrunk, much remained. Her belly still hung over the lip of her pants in every direction, thanks in no small part to her insistence on wearing her original size 14s. Her arm fat was similarly stubborn, and what was borne out of her cycle of massive weight gain and a minor loss was a number of sexily outsized proportions across her body, which might be even more dramatically outsized should she prove to follow through on her threat to take her penchant for abundant curves out for a second ride.

We both stared down at her navel, which also seemed larger than it should have been given her overall return to more regular proportions.

"You like my hole there?" Alexis smiled.

"Yeah." I was transfixed.

"I could gain for you." Alexis looked up and bit her lip.

"What?" I got a real rise out of that one-liner.

"Mmmm yeah. I could."

"How so?"

"Touch my sides." I did so.

"Okay, I could gain for you... for $20,000, I'm 180 pounds now, so add... umm... for $20,000... add fifty pounds."

I did not immediately say no, and that emboldened her. I was hoping she would just lose in inhibitions again. But Alexis decided the equation could be balanced a little more. I didn't disagree to it in principle. I had the money now, in spades. We were going public as a company imminently and Alexis knew this. It was in the Wired article.

"Smart move," I finally said. "I'm going to have to consider it."

"I was kinda hoping you'd just lay it down now," Alexis said as I caressed her body.

"How do I know you wouldn't just do it anyway?"

"Because I must have self control. It's my marriage. It's my career. I almost let it slip last time."

"And this wouldn't allow those things to 'slip'?"

"A little... fifty is manageable. Just tuck it away. Use a corset. I was at the edge of manageable before. This would be past that, though. The precipice of manageable."

"You've thought about this."

"I think about it every day. I just need a little push."

I had to think about it. For all my ethical questionability, mass amounts of cash paid to encourage weight gain was going to be a new low if it were to happen. But screw me if Alexis wasn't so gorgeous and tempting.

"Well I need to think about it too," I finally said.

"Hmm. Not sure whether to call that self control or being a cheapo. I know you can do it. I helped you snag this place." 

"Want to just watch some tv?" Finally Alexis let it go. "Yeah, alright."



We watched the new. Suddenly Alexis said, "you know, my size 24s are in storage."

"Yeah?"

"You could help me get them out."

The gold digging was getting to be a little much, yet I understood.

"I just don't think I can do it. Slippery slope. I'm more than happy to take you to dinner," I offered.



Alexis sighed inaudibly. "Yeah, alright. I like being friends and f***buddies anyway. This would add a weird new dynamic. You must put on the pounds or else!" I laughed.

"And that is a lot of money any way you look at it."

"Mhm, that was the idea."

"So do you think we're the only people in the world who can have this conversation and not have it be awkward?"

Alexis raised her eyebrows. "That I know of. Somewhere in the world the odds actually are it's been done."

"Well you are still really sexy," I said, lifting her shirt a little and revealing her soft round tummy resting on top of her pants. 

"I'm scared of puttiing it all back on," Alexis conceded. "So far it's been a mix of appetite suppressants and dumb determination."

"There's nothing I can say for you there," I laughed slightly. "Damned if I do, damned if I don't."

"Well thanks for hanging out." I pecked her on the cheek.



"Do you want to see how I'm progressing towards my bikini bod?" Alexis asked, giggling a little.

"Sure, let's see it."



She got in my room to strip down to her skivvies and came back out, strutting. 

Alexis always had a serious ass, and this would always be true. However, she was complemented by a sizeable belly overhang that wouldn't go away, and her arms was similarly meaty. Lastly, her DDs retained their shape. Most of the weight seemed to leave her behind and the mid-torso; the rest remained, including her smooshing thighs.

"You look amazing," I said.

We started to make out while standing, and I idly caressed and fondled her all over. 

"Looks like you're working very hard," I whispered in her hear. "But you don't have to, you know." 

"Hmmm..." Alexis was lost in it.

I went down on her, allowing her belly to enfold me.

"How do you like it?" 

"Better than my husband," Alexis immediately said.

"What do you like?"

"You like my..." Alexis shuddered... "my stubborn little pot belly."

"What if your pot belly grew?" My coaxing intensified.

"Hmmm... yes, it's done that."

"And would you do it again? .... For Ally?"

That triggered her. "Oh... oh my god yes, I would..."

"How about for Shannon?" I started to finger her.

"What... oh yes... yes...."

"And what about for... Stephanie?" I rubbed her hard nipple with a bit of water what I said this.

"Mmmmmph!"

"Yeah," I said, forming the plan out loud, "another girls' night, just for the sake of it."

"Nooooo... I need to lose weight, not gain it...." Alexis faintly protested as I worked her body into ecstasy.

"You'll show them your amazing pot," I said, with conviction.

"I'll... show them my amazing pot," Alexis said, closing her eyes.

"Your massive, fantastic ass," I said.

"My... massive fantastic ass." Alexis blurted, breathlessly.

As she moved into moaning, my mind thought about how, maybe, such an event would bring some closure to this saga of love, lust, and bigger women, and I thought it was as good an idea as any. I had not seen Ally for a while and I suspected she might be impressed if I did such a thing on my own volition. The wheels began to turn...


----------

